
WordPress and High Traffic - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/09/12/wordpress-high-traffic
======
danso
i'veused the SuperCache plugin, which I think is one of the more visible
recommended plugins and was braindead easy to install. Don't have much
experience with hige traffic dumps, besides an appearance on Reddit's front
once.

